# Sounds of weapons firing



## Argyll_2347 (21 Jun 2001)

By any chance, does anyone have any sounds of the C7, C9, and C6 firing on their computers?

If you do, plz let me know and I will give you my new e-mail.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Jun 2001)

Here, I got it on my computer....Rat-tat-tat-tat-click.


----------

